# White Box Test



## sh33p (6. Jul 2011)

Ich habe mal eine Frage zum Verständnis des White Box Testes:

"Beim White Box test ist die interne der Klasse bekannt. Deshalb sagt man
auch Glass Box Test. Wir wissen wie der Quellcode aufgebaut ist,also Klassen,Methoden usw.
Diese Erkenntniss wird mit in den Test mit einbezogen und daraus ergeben sich die
Testfälle. D.h wir suchen im White Box nach Fehlern oder Mängeln, die in den
Anweisungen, Ausdrücken, Bedingungen oder der Logik im Programm vorhanden sind.
Es gibt verschiedene Techniken, um Testfälle für einen White Box Test zu finden.
Man versucht hierbei mit diesen Techniken eine möglichst hohe Überdeckung der Testfälle
mit dem Quellcode zu erlangen. Denn alle möglichen Kombinationen wären unmöglich.
Wir unterscheiden:

- Kontrollflussgraph
- Kontrollflussorientierte Techniken
- Datenflussorientierten Techniken
"

Hab ich also die Funktion des White Box Testes richtig verstanden????:L


----------



## SlaterB (7. Jul 2011)

"Java Basics - Anfänger-Themen Fragen ausschließlich zu Java-Grundlagen von Ein- und Umsteigern"
welche dieser Beschreibungen außer vielleicht Selbsteinschätzung deiner Fähigkeiten trifft auf deine allgemeine philosophische Frage zu?
verschoben

edit:
im übrigen ist doch alles nachzulesen
White-Box-Test ? Wikipedia
möchtest du nur eine Bestätigung deiner textuellen Fähigkeiten zur Zusammenfassung usw.?


----------



## sh33p (8. Jul 2011)

richtig

und ich wusste nicht worein.
gibt ja leider kein bereich für software technik ^^


----------

